# Xiaogang Ye - chinese composer



## scarletmacaw (May 16, 2013)

Hi all! 

who knows something about this composer? there are very few videos in youtube


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Cool!  I thought this was going to be some awfully saccharine new agey composer like all the other new composer recommendations we've been getting, but he seems like a pretty decent one. I have to check out more of his stuff to get a full taste of his style.


----------

